# Repaying UAE loan from UK



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Hi, 

We're thinking about going home. And not running away from the loan we have here, we want to continue paying but from the UK do you know what the banks stance is on this? If my husband hands his notice in and they notify the bank I don't want them preventing him leaving or anything.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

If I were you I would not advise the bank. If you leave you are obliged to settle your loan in full.

It may sound wrong what I am saying, but if things are getting grim and you need to leave just leave. You and your family come first. According with the new regulations banks can take action only if you are behind two payments, but in this case, if you let them know you are leaving they will impede you as this constitutes a high probability of default.

On the other hand, cannot you look for better paying jobs?

If you really do care about repaying, Once you are back in the UK you call the bank and agree on a payment plan


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Can they physically stop him leaving if he hasn't defaulted? The issue is this place and his company. He's in a very niche area of work and only really one big company that do his area of work here so looking elsewhere isn't an option really.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

If you let them know you are leaving the country they will impede you....

I would try to unwind your loans by:

A)Reducing cost of living like
B) move to a cheaper place if it makes sense
C) car loans can be paid off ..sell it but make sure with the lender they give you a discount when you settle in full so the sales proceeds match the outstanding
D) can you access any line of credit from UK? Rates are cheaper in the UK

You apply c) for any type of "profit rate loans" meaning request discount. So D and C walk together in this case


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

streetspirit said:


> Can they physically stop him leaving if he hasn't defaulted? The issue is this place and his company. He's in a very niche area of work and only really one big company that do his area of work here so looking elsewhere isn't an option really.


In short - YES

Once your visa is cancelled, your company has an obligation to notify the bank in question stating that you have ended your employment with them. Its at this point they often freeze your account & often put a note (flag) against against your passport.

I did have a friend that was stopped at the airport, luckily the banks were open on the said day & the issue was resolved quickly over the telephone.

If I am honest, I do not think there is a set rule, I thinks its down to your luck of the draw....


----------

